

Building a better mouse trap - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/mousetrap/

======
K2h
I do agree that business and industrial products are better served to address
and focus on the utility aspect refine it as time permits. I was disapointed
it didn't talk about a better mouse trap, my favorite being a 5 gallon bucket
and peanut butter.

<http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/easterly110.html>

